# Don't worry, we're Americans



## California (Jun 5, 2012)

Are there any Americans living in the Rimini, Cesena area?
Let me know.

Thanks


----------



## California (Jun 5, 2012)

no Americans in Rimini? Cesena? Forli?


----------



## Eugenio Nanni (Feb 21, 2014)

Dear California,

I'm from Bologna, very close to your requested area!


----------



## tftjr (May 16, 2012)

Hi California. I feel like we've spoken before. I work in Forli actually .


----------

